# Plaguelord



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

The son of mortarion:


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

:shok: Well, there goes my stomach... oh wait... thats the point!

Nice picture, I especially like the helm! :biggrin:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

he is sweet! the spores on he's back and the claw are espeacially good


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Haha, I love the mini eyes all around him.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

great looking helm son of mortarion,i really like the horn comming out of the shoulder as well


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

There's just something weird about him... probbly just me.

Can we expect this guy to be painted sometime?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice I like the details and worn down effects, have anymore photos? Your work isn't bad at all.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> There's just something weird about him... probbly just me.
> 
> Can we expect this guy to be painted sometime?



i think it could because he looks a bit fat?but that works well with nurgle as everything tends to hang out ..sort of thing?:scare:

also i just had a better look at his horn comming ou of the helm ..
looks good son of mortarion:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Love it, Chaos FTW! :biggrin:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the positive feedback, it's really appreciated:biggrin:

I'm not sure if I am ready to do color work, as I am still experimenting with the prismacolor markers. I will post more chaos stuff later.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Now I get it:

he seems a little short


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

heres a couple more:























I actually have a chosen with ION that matches












my new avatar.


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

great work Son of mortarion,the first is my favourite ,the second is really good but i think his head might be a bit too big? 
making everything look too small?..
but i may be wrong ..
the third,i love the pose/angle/shape of his arms ..
keep up the great work,:good:
i think it's always nice to see members artwork :victory:


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

This was done with watercolor pencils and ink, and a little help form the scanner to improve the color.










here is the original


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

thats really cool. I like that boss claw on the first guy.


----------

